# smokin' hot girlfriend corset pics



## exile in thighville (Dec 10, 2006)

i'm just an asshole who's here to brag. :smitten:  :eat2: :bow:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 10, 2006)

What a lucky man you are


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 10, 2006)

You lucky devil.


----------



## coorsraidertexas (Dec 10, 2006)

Rub it in, asshole.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 10, 2006)

coorsraidertexas said:


> Rub it in, asshole.



. . . . . . . . . . k


----------



## Stealth (Dec 10, 2006)

I think he was joking mate 

Anyway, wooh!

To quote Metal Gear Awesome;

"Hotness I wanna bang you!".

Wait.. not such a good idea, right?


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 10, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i'm just an asshole who's here to brag. :smitten:  :eat2: :bow:



And brag you should...  Y'got a real cutie there. And the Velvet Underground poster on the wall, in the background, gets a big thumbs-up, too.


----------



## Regular Bill (Dec 10, 2006)

......to brag about having a damn fine lady !!! 

Bill


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2006)

Brag away, as long as you...

post pix pls thx.

^_^


----------



## supersoup (Dec 10, 2006)

she's adorable, but totally smokin in those pictures, nice!


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 10, 2006)

supersoup said:


> she's adorable, but totally smokin in those pictures, nice!



thanks, i fed her myself. :eat2:


EDIT: i just giggled really hard looking at one possible interpretation of "i fed her myself" right after posting.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 10, 2006)

She's a whole lotta fine. 

I gotta find me some similarly fine ladies on the Rutgers campus.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 10, 2006)

She has the cutest face. Ever.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 10, 2006)

wow, she's beautiful. i'd brag too.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> She's a whole lotta fine.
> 
> I gotta find me some similarly fine ladies on the Rutgers campus.



I can show up and be one of the fine boys on RU lol. Speakin of which, I may be running up this weekend w/ a friend to chill w/ some people


O, and on a side now... brag... just brag you deserve to you bastard lol


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

Aww bless, she's got a dead cute face :smitten:


----------



## mikael (Dec 10, 2006)

i dont blame you man. she is gorgeous. and she seems very confident and proud of her body. you're quite the lucky guy. hold onto her!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 10, 2006)

She's a beautiful young woman. Is she Meditteranean or Persian in ethnicity? Just curious.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> She's a beautiful young woman. Is she Meditteranean or Persian in ethnicity? Just curious.



ukrainian. interesting question though, i don't think she's gotten _persian _before


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 10, 2006)

To do:

- Earn Exalted rank with Frostwolf Clan
- Fix car
- Steal Dan ex Machina's girlfriend


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow, Dan. I'd like to jump on the "you're girlfriend is hot" bandwagon. And is it just me, or is she fatter than last time you posted some pics?


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 10, 2006)

You are too luck for words. I love the glasses. It's like as exy secretary vibe. Awesome!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 10, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Wow, Dan. I'd like to jump on the "you're girlfriend is hot" bandwagon. And is it just me, or is she fatter than last time you posted some pics?



lil bit. she randomly lost 20 lbs or so during this year and neither one of us really noticed. then she gained most of it back.


----------



## ImWideAwake (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow, you've got a really reason for bragging. Damn, that girl is cute haha


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 10, 2006)

awesome man


----------



## TheSaint (Dec 10, 2006)

Mmm,mmm, I love me some of that!


----------



## VideoGamer (Dec 10, 2006)

Plus-Sized Paysite Board for us cheapskates, eh?

Doesn't necessarily look comfortable with her situation, but she's definitely cute, no argument about that here.


----------



## boots (Dec 11, 2006)

If you were _REALLY_ an asshole, you would post a pic of you two being a ridiculously sickeningly cute couple, like holding hands and kissing with a teadybear caught between you looking smooshed and sad to be in the middle of the gooshy love. To that I would say *clap...clap*, well done sir, well done.

:smitten: :kiss2: :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 11, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> Plus-Sized Paysite Board for us cheapskates, eh?
> 
> Doesn't necessarily look comfortable with her situation, but she's definitely cute, no argument about that here.



situation? huh


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 11, 2006)

boots said:


> If you were _REALLY_ an asshole, you would post a pic of you two being a ridiculously sickeningly cute couple, like holding hands and kissing with a teadybear caught between you looking smooshed and sad to be in the middle of the gooshy love. To that I would say *clap...clap*, well done sir, well done.
> 
> :smitten: :kiss2: :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:



start clappin.


----------



## zacherley (Dec 11, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> start clappin.


While these pictures are exceedingly cute, they exhibit a distinct lack of teddy bears, I don't think he is obligated to clap. A valiant effort, though.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Dec 11, 2006)

god bro your lucky...


----------



## ManOWar (Dec 11, 2006)

*!*



text added to meet minimum requirements


----------



## BigMcLargeHuge (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh my...

You are a lucky man! If she is half as sweet as she looks, then you are truly blessed!


----------



## Tzetrik (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah yeah, but I bet she's high maintenance.


----------



## ImWideAwake (Dec 11, 2006)

I am so jealous of you right now haha


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 11, 2006)

Lucky Lucky Lucky.....


----------



## boots (Dec 11, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> start clappin.



Indeed, I said there must be teadies! Squished teadies of doom! Total failure.

The finger-stache is a plus though. Tatoo artists in Providence were giving them out for free to see how many people would get them...then people started bein all "I'm too cool for the finger-stache, everyone has one now and it's stupid." Lame.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 11, 2006)

AWWW!!! Too cuuute!!! :wubu: You guys are vunderful! Makes me want a popcorn/gum/marshmallow/whatever-the-nonsense-that-is cuddly kissy moment. 

*swoon* Where is that tricky mistletoe when you need it?? :batting:


----------



## Blimpy (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW this is my first post.

Very nice pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Blimpy said:


> WOW this is my first post.


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, some cute! I vote that the mustaches make up for the teddy bears. I especially love how a couple show off how your girlfriend is just starting to get an adorable second chin.....I loved when my wife went through that stage--so cute! Also great how, although she isn't that big, she contrasts with her really thin friends. All in all, great pics showing off both of you.

-Ed


----------



## Blimpy (Dec 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


>



Thanks, I can tell this board is going to be a lot of fun. I have already been laughing for hours.


----------



## boots (Dec 11, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> AWWW!!! Too cuuute!!! :wubu: You guys are vunderful! Makes me want a popcorn/gum/marshmallow/whatever-the-nonsense-that-is cuddly kissy moment.
> 
> *swoon* Where is that tricky mistletoe when you need it?? :batting:



Found it:


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 11, 2006)

I DO have a thing for biting....hmmm...I'll take it.

*snatches and runs away giggling*


----------



## BMcGuire88 (Dec 11, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i'm just an asshole who's here to brag. :smitten:  :eat2: :bow:


wow, she is hot. do you share? lol


----------



## Ivy (Dec 11, 2006)

BMcGuire88 said:


> wow, she is hot. do you share? lol



ONLY WITH ME!

Jen is lookin' as adorable as ever!


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 12, 2006)

Tzetrik said:


> Yeah yeah, but I bet she's high maintenance.



$39 first visit. :bow:


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 12, 2006)

:bow: 

i just like doing this offensive face

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## boots (Dec 12, 2006)

you just like that they're all in sink with eachother.

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry I just butted in - Dan your gf is magnificent, bet a lot of guys are jealous and rightly so. I'd be if I was bi. I'm having doubts if I continue to see such magnificent photos here I might become one...

But the reason I butted in the thread was because I was drinking a glass of wine and as soon as I saw the comment thingie under your username I sputtered it all over the monitor... :doh: seriously... oh lol


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 12, 2006)

Damn you Dan!

I hate being jealous... you have the beginnings of a future bbw super hottie... her belly looks so wonderfully soft and nice fat thighs too, and a super cute face and lips to go with it... 

Yeah you stink, thanks for bragg'in


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 12, 2006)

Russ2d said:


> Damn you Dan!
> 
> I hate being jealous... you have the beginnings of a future bbw super hottie... her belly looks so wonderfully soft and nice fat thighs too, and a super cute face and lips to go with it...
> 
> Yeah you stink, thanks for bragg'in



i prefer to think of her as a present super hottie, but i get the point


----------



## love dubh (Dec 12, 2006)

Where'd you get the hot piece?

And also, from where did ya'll buy the lingerie?


----------



## hgee (Dec 12, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i'm just an asshole who's here to brag. :smitten:  :eat2: :bow:


..Like a dream! Seriously, she is too good to be true. Complete perfection.

How did you find such a great girl? 

Thanks for the post! We look forward to hearing more about her. (And more pics!)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 13, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i'm just an asshole who's here to brag. :smitten:  :eat2: :bow:



Damn Dan, it ain't braggin if you can back it up, and you definitely backed it up. Thanks for sharing.


----------

